# Military Veterans & Their Loved Ones



## Lara (Jul 4, 2018)

Coming home...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## jujube (Jul 4, 2018)

Sweet and heartwarming.


----------



## Lara (Jul 4, 2018)

1945 in New Hope Pennsylvania


----------



## Lara (Jul 4, 2018)

In a poignant embrace, Vietnam War veteran Perron Leroy "Perry" Shinneman reunites with his wife Shirley upon his return home to Sioux Falls, South Dakota. 

The image clearly shows that one of Perry’s legs is missing, with his crutch fallen to the airport tarmac. As a lance corporal in the U.S. Marines, in action against Viet Cong in April 1966, his limb was destroyed when stepping on an enemy booby trap seven miles south of DaNang. 






_(Photo: Ray __Mews)_


----------



## Lara (Jul 5, 2018)

Military Dog Heros: Here's a powerful link

https://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2014/06/afghanistan-dogs-of-war/100750/


----------



## IKE (Jul 5, 2018)

Sadly far too many do not come home to happy reunions......


----------



## Lara (Jul 6, 2018)

^ I was thinking that too IKE. Your photo is emotionally powerful. Thank you for posting it.


----------

